# Looking for advice with my first GSD rescue



## Scout&Rally (Oct 18, 2014)

So, I adopted a white GSD from an acquaintance and he is a sweetheart and a half. We live on a farm so he works all night (guarding our pond and by guarding I mean scaring predators away with his smell) and plays all day. Our first dog is a border collie who is high energy and seems to be aloof towards the GSD who only wants to play with him all day. I also found out that we are his third family after being rescued from a negligent owner. Does anyone else have a multi dog home where one dog is uninterested in the other? Does anyone have any tips of what I should be looking for in terms of behavior that might indicate any problems? The person I adopted him from doesn't seem to have much information about him other than he's sweet tempered and likes to play with other dogs, I guess they weren't really crazy dog people like we are (I know my dog's b-day, we celebrate- I can also tell you which cuts of meat he prefers and what color frisbee he likes the most). Also, any other little tidbits about GSD owner life would be greatly appreciated (what toys last with their power jaws? Do they like stuffed animals to cuddle with?)! He's my first baby over 50 lbs I've ever owned.


----------



## LoveSea (Aug 21, 2011)

So nice to hear you adopted a rescue! I have had 2 rescue adult GSDs. My first never lived with cats, he looked like he wanted to eat them, but with slow, careful introductions they became best buds within a month. The cats died of old age & my GSD Rocky died of spleen cancer.

We then adopted a mixed female dog. After a year we adopted a 2nd dog, an adult male GSD. At first my mix would leave the room when he entered or she would chase him out. She was definately the boss of the two. She would let him in gradually, then she would snap at him when he got too close. There were times when I thought they would harm each other, but they didn't - I let them handle it but never let it get out of hand. She was just showing him his boundaries. He learned within a few weeks and they became best of friends. You have to let the relationship grow on its own. The dogs know what they are doing. Sometimes it seems they would never get along - but it is very important to the dogs that one dog is more dominant, they like to know their place in the family.

Your border collie is just acting aloof because the GSD is new. That is normal behavior towards a new pet in the house. He needs to get used to the new member of the family. Most likely they will be best buds before you know it, especially if they both like to play.

We sadly lost our GSD a month ago to kidney failure. We adopted a kitten last week and our mix was aloof to him and ran out of the room every time the kitten came in. They figured each other out and now just a week later they are able to sit next to each other & be in the same room sleeping, no problems at all!

I have yet to find a toy that lasts a GSD's jaws. They love cuddle toys, but usually rip the stuffing out within the first few hours.

Other tips, be sure to be a firm owner with rules or else your GSD will take over. They like to know the rules and have someone in charge. Also be sure to train him. 

Good luck!!


----------

